# Betty & Beryl



## bulldozer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

These are my 2 girls, Betty & Beryl.
Betty is 2 yrs old and very special to us as she was born deaf:mellow:
And Beryl, who is 5 months old now, but we have only had her for 6 wks.

Betty










Beryl



















Thanks for looking


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

They are lovely........really good photos......


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Beautiful dogs  I love the one of the 2 of them together :thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,lovely dogs,


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful dogs, I love EBTs


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahhh yours are like mine, the favourite spot infront of the stove!

Lovley dogs!! Gorgeous faces they have


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lovely pictures, how do you manage to keep Betty always looking so white?

Juliex


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

they are gorgeous


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics......:thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous dogs! Can i pinch them?  

I love their names too!


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

oh , what beauties i love EBT'S they are fabulous dogs.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely dogs and what great names :thumbup1:

I especially like the first photo its very lovely .


----------



## bulldozer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful !!! fab names too xxx


----------

